# HORSEBACK RIDING IS A SPORT.....right?



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

So for school we have to do speeches like most(ugh)We have to do a persuasive. The topic i chose to do was that horseback riding IS a sport, for those non-believers. When my teacher was explaining, he looked at the list of topics that we chose and said "this or this or blah blah, or horseback riding is a sport" and everyone started laughing! =[ Now im DETERMINED to show those kids what riding really is! I already have that it's in the olympics, and teamwork. I need one more, any ideas? I'm sure mnay of you get mad when you hear people say that it isn't a sport, help me tell those kids off!

thanks!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

of coarse horseback riding is a sport!!! but I am sure everyone that has horses will say that. =] lets see . . . . it is very competitive, many different levels of competition, people pay for training and lessons (like coaches in any other sport), have to practice regurally to be at the top of your 'game'. Dont know if any of that will help you but mabe?


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks, i know it is, i just needed support, when everyone laughed i wanted to stand up, ask them to get on a horse without any training and jump 5 feet! I nearly started crying but sucked it up, didnt even show any sign of being bothered. Thanks for the help, anyone else?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Try starting out by asking, "What is the definition of a sport?" Ask a few of the members in your class. Then state what the definition is. You should then explain how sports include movement(use the definition) and tell how horseback riding includes what is said in the definition. 
Tee-hee... Show those people just how little they know about the sport!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, don't take what people say to heart. The chances are that most of them have no idea what riding means to horse lovers and probably never will. They just don't understand.


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

yea i know, it just aggravates me! thanks for the help!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont know if I would use retorical questions though because if you ask 'what is a sport?' you are bringing the readers view point into your writing, and you dont want that if they are against what you are saying. But defining a sport and telling how horseback riding fits that definition is a really good idea!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

one of the choices on how to start the speech is actually a rhetorical question....lol!


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

Something you could point out if you're going to compare horse riding to something like football is this: it takes a great deal of physical and mental courage to play football, and it takes the same to ride a horse. Then you could go on to say WHY it takes a great deal of these things.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

lol. my AP Language teacher has drilled into our head that they are bad on that sort of thing, but if your teacher isnt as anal about them as mine is it probably wouldnt be too big of a deal.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

bgood400 said:


> lol. my AP Language teacher has drilled into our head that they are bad on that sort of thing, but if your teacher isnt as anal about them as mine is it probably wouldnt be too big of a deal.


Haha, mine too. She doesn't want us to start with quotes or questions.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

An easy point would be to talk about all of the deaths and injuries that come from riding. In terms of ranking the most dangerous sports by those numbers, I'm sure riding would be towards the top of the list.


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

I would have gotten SSSSOOOOOO MAD at them, but any way show them pictures of racing, jumping, barrel racing etc and show them how much of a sport horseback riding is! (technically it's harder and more of a sport than baseball or something)


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, put one of the kids on a horse that says that riding *is NOT* a sport, and see what they say after the ride!!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Lawl put them on an OTTB... See what they do then.
You could always bring up horse racing if it comes to it. They might see that.


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks guys here my finished speech....tell me if it needs any tweaking!
*Persuasive Speech*​ 100 people died last year from horseback riding accidents. That’s about 5 times as many people that are in this classroom right now. I think horseback riding is a sport and these are just a few of the reasons why. It is in the Olympics, there is a great deal of teamwork involved and you have to practice like any other sport.
First of all, horseback riding is a sport because it’s in the Olympics. As far as I know, every event in the Olympics is a sport, because that’s what it is, a huge event with many SPORTS involved. If you think that horseback riding is just a person sitting there, you’re wrong. Riders aid the horses, steer, keep them going etc. Compare an 1100 pound animal to control and a 2 pound football. A big difference don’t you think?
 Secondly, there is teamwork involved in horseback riding, not only between the other riders and you, but between the horse and rider. A horse many not always do what you want it to, whereas a soccer ball will go wherever your feet take it. Just like soccer you have to rely on your team members to do well. You rely on them to help you, and your teammates rely on you to help them. Horses rely on you to aid them and you rely on them to get you where you want to be safely. 
Lastly, you need to practice like any other sport. In volleyball, you cannot expect to be perfect after not playing for 3 weeks, the same with riding a horse. You always have to be at the top of your game. It takes a great deal of physical and mental strength to play football, the same exact thing with horseback riding. 
 In conclusion, I think horseback riding is a sport. Every time a person gets on a horses back, they risk their lives. I know it is a sport because it is in the Olympics, there is a great deal of teamwork and you have to practice like any other sport.

Bymy name lol)


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldnt knock other sports as much in your paper. At least not bluntly. I find it puts the listener on the defense. Also, it seems a bit repetitive. Maybe you could explain the events that are in the olympics and what you have to do? Explain that horseback riding as you are talking about it isnt sitting on a trail horse and following a guide. Talk about the physical and mental conditioning needed to excell in the sport?


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks! ill try and tweak it up a bit, see what i can do....but my rubric says its supposed to be an arguement...so there you go! ill put up a fight!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Doing what I suggested, IMO, would give you a stronger argument. Especially explaining the different types of competition, you have to realize they may just think of horse riding as walking around attached to a hot walker or something.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Definatly point out that it is physically demanding, takes YEARS of practice, requires a great skill base and improves your physical endurance, strength and fitness.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

kerplop said:


> An easy point would be to talk about all of the deaths and injuries that come from riding. In terms of ranking the most dangerous sports by those numbers, I'm sure riding would be towards the top of the list.


 
Eventing is actually clssified as an extreme sport. Although I dont believe pointing out negative aspects of the sport will help persuede people.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

i'd also look up how many calories riding burns and compare it to other sports. i read somewhere that it burns more then jogging, but is a little below rock climbing. that's a lot! burning calories means lots of work and muscle activity! plus you can talk about increased heart rate and how that's good for your body, etc.


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

Compare it to playing soccer.Horseback riding is WAYYY more complex then kicking a ball around.You could become a pro at soccer in a day but become a horseback riding pro in a day..NO way!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Eventing is actually clssified as an extreme sport. Although I dont believe pointing out negative aspects of the sport will help persuede people.


It isn't the sport that is dangerous - it is the riders who go out there with no respect for the fences.

08', there were allot of accidents that occured, especially at lower levels - because we have riders going out there unprepared, uneducated, thinking WEEE THIS IS FUN, without proper training under an experienced, knowledgeable eventing coach.

Accidents happen in all aspects of this equestrian world - because of lack of preperation and training.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

GiddyVirgil said:


> Compare it to playing soccer.Horseback riding is WAYYY more complex then kicking a ball around.You could become a pro at soccer in a day but become a horseback riding pro in a day..NO way!


I disagree. I don't know if you were joking or not though. I think if she starts putting down other sports, she's not going to show them anything. She'll just be doing what they were about riding. 
I'm sure a hardcore soccer player would be just as insulted as she was if she said Soccer was easy. 
I've played soccer. I failed. It wasn't easy.


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

I was joking but just pointing out that horseback riding is a bit more complex then other sports.Sorry if I insulted anyone there ..


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope! I just couldnt tell if you were joking or not  Sorry. I was more or less commenting at some of the remarks in OPs paper


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> It isn't the sport that is dangerous - it is the riders who go out there with no respect for the fences.
> 
> 08', there were allot of accidents that occured, especially at lower levels - because we have riders going out there unprepared, uneducated, thinking WEEE THIS IS FUN, without proper training under an experienced, knowledgeable eventing coach.
> 
> Accidents happen in all aspects of this equestrian world - because of lack of preperation and training.


 
I never made any mention of it being dangerous. Extreme Sport and dangerous are two very different things.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Stick the non-believers on a horse for 10 minutes, smack its butt, and watch them try to hold on, lol. Sorry, that was mean, but sounded fun! I think that after they got off and couldn't walk for 3 days they'd get the picture.


----------



## ScarlettPompey (Oct 14, 2008)

On the back of a previous suggestion - here's a good 'calories burned' comparison site!
Calories Burned Calculator, Very Accurate, Quick and Easy.

I would also mention the different types of physical conditioning you need: suppleness, balance, strength and stamina.

Good luck, pursuade those non-believers!!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

I did a speech just like this last year. What I did is I talked about English Riding and the three main sports for that. (Show jumping, Cross Country, and Dressage.) What I did was state al of the hard things that you have to do in each sport. (ex. showjumping - remembering the courses, jumping 5 feet in the air, steering ect.) Another thing that you could put for your Olympics paragraph is that it's a respected sport in the Olympics and both men and woman compete in it at the same level. I ended up winning first for doing my speech on horseback riding and a lot of people actually beleived horseback riding was a sport after I said this. Some of them even wanted to try it! =P ... another reason you could put (I don't know if this would be appropriate and it only applys to boys but) is that what guy wouldn't want to try horseback riding? There's beautiful girls wearing tight jeans and pants and some of them usually have a lot of money! =P That's something my coach told me when she was angry cause not a lot of boys were riding! =) lol Hope you have fun with this paper though!!!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry. They didn't beleive horseback riding was a sport. They KNEW it was a sport!! =)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It's an organized, recognized athletic competition, so it's a sport!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

*3. HORSE RIDING:*








A recent survey on the number of fatalities per 100,000 participants in the US put riding a horse - including eventing, racing and show jumping - at the top of the list with a whopping 128. And that’s without taking into account all the horses that perished too. Compare this number to the seemingly much more dangerous sport of boxing - which has just 1.3 deaths per 100,000 - and it puts into perspective quite how dangerous getting your leg over a horse can be.


from: *TOP 10 MOST DANGEROUS SPORTS IN THE WORLD*


Top 10 Most Dangerous Sports in the World sasthamcotta.com


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those who make statements like that do not understand the sport itself. Look at them in the eyes, grin and walk away.


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

....yes...


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> I think horseback riding is a sport.........As far as I know, every event in the Olympics is a sport.....


In a persuasive speech you cant say i think or as far as i know. You need to say stuff like I know and It is. Be stern and sure of your self, you will convice people way more that way.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i hate it when people say it's not a sport and i especially hate it when they say that it's easy and all u do is sit on a horse, when they have never rode before in their life  
one of my friends said and i was sooo annoyed! GRRRR!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ya, my bff has never ridden horses before and she doesn't really like them. We were talking about the sports we like, and I said I liked Hors Riding. She was like, "Horse riding is NOT a sport, all you do is sit on their backs, and they do all the work."

I was just about ready to punch her... lol... but I couldn't cause she's my bff.. but if she wasn't i would punch her 

That makes me sooooo mad though.. because horse riding takes tons of confidence, courage, strength and stamina... just like many other sports.

ARGGHHH!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I hate it when people say it's not a sport.
I want to SMACK them.
I'd like to see them get on a horse bareback and canter for an hour. Humph.


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

Awh I wish I saw this thread earlier when it was relevant to the OP 

I have a BSc in Sport Science and I spent every day of the 4 years defending horse riding as a sport!! Turns out that after all my persuasion one of my professors began working with "equestrian athletes" like jockeys and doing all the same tests and experiments on them and the results are very interesting...and proof to people who do not believe that our hobby is a sport 

Also according to literature Equestrian sport is only surpassed in "danger" by American Football. This only applies to the US so I am not sure if it would apply to countries with Rugby, Gaelic Football etc. but still could convince a boy.... they like that sort of stuff


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

i would put in horse racing. and also the Kentucky derby exceeds supperbowl veiwers and plus its only 2min long


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

look at the date jesse, 3 months ago, sorry, but thanks!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Definitely a sport! So many sports fall under the horse category. I did a paper on horse sport in school.


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

LacyLove said:


> look at the date jesse, 3 months ago, sorry, but thanks!


woops i feel like a dumb @$$  lol so it up at the top of the forums didn't even look at when the first post was made lol. guess somebody resurrected it lol.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

This is all I have to say, if fishing is a sport, how can horse riding *not* be?

Here's the definition of Sport:
–noun 1. an athletic activity requiring skill or physical prowess and often of a competitive nature, as racing, baseball, tennis, golf, bowling, wrestling, boxing, hunting, fishing, etc. 2. a particular form of this, esp. in the out of doors. 3. diversion; recreation; pleasant pastime.
Haha! #3 means that by definition, even riding for pleasure is a sport!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

OK so after I saw this thread we were assigned a research paper in my ap lanuage and composition class in which we had to pick a side on a controversial subject so I picked this topic and I just thought I would share it with you! =]

Horseback riding is a risky and economically beneficial sport that requires much teamwork between the horse and rider. ‘Each year in the United States, an estimated 30 million persons ride horses’ (Accidents in equestrian sports.). Horseback riding is the only sport where man and animal have to work together as teammates, as well as being one of the only sports that man and women compete on equal terms. ‘Equestrian events have been on the Olympic programme since 1900, when jumping events were held during the Olympics in Paris. However, equestrian events were not held again until 1912 in Stockholm. Since that year, the sport has always been on the Olympic programme. The programme has been remarkably constant. In 1900, a high jump and long jump for horses was held for the only time, while in 1920, vaulting made a single appearance on the Olympic programme’ (INTERNATIONAL OLYMPIC COMMITTEE). In addition, the Pennsylvania horse industry alone ‘generates more than 20,000 jobs and provides local and state governments with more than $53 million in tax revenue annually.’, as stated in the article _Our Equine Industry: Strength in Numbers_ written by Eliza R.L. McGraw.
A study done by the University of Calgary concluded that ‘horseback riding [is] more dangerous than motorbikes, skiing, and football.’ The authors site previous studies which show the ‘hospital admission rate associated with equestrian activity is .49/1000 hours of riding. The rate when motorcycle riding is merely .14/1000 hours.’ In the case of horseback riding you are dealing with an animal that has a mind of its own. You never know when something that your horse has seen multiple times will appear to be frightening. Inexperienced riders also have an increased likelihood of injury if placed in a bad situation on horseback. ‘Although no national estimates exist for the number of fatal injuries associated with horseback riding, a review of state medical examiner records from 27 states for 1976-1987 identified 205 such deaths’ (Common injuries in horseback riding.). 
*The American Horse Council horse industry study revealed that ‘the industry contributes $39 billion in direct economic impact to the U.S. economy.’ The study also estimates there are 9.2 million horses in America. In addition to bringing money to the U.S. economy the horse industry provides a large amount of jobs. Recently an article was published in the All American Quarter Horse Journal that discussed the payback of the Incentive Fund program put in place by the American Quarter Horse Association. ‘The Incentive Fund program was created by AQHA in 1985 to reward members and encourage them to show their American Quarter Horses, and to provide extra value to the enrolled horses. . . . The show division is still going strong, with $3,305,489.51 paid out for the 2008 show season and $63,016,263.69 paid out in the fund’s 23-year history.’ Programs such as these highly contribute to the US economy due to the requirements of the program and the amount of money that has to be spent to earn the points in order to earn the money. The All American Quarter Horse Congress is the largest single breed horse show in the country. This show lasts for three weeks and brings $110 million to the central Ohio economy (Ohio Quarter Horse Association - Home). *
* Horseback riding requires a substantial amount of teamwork between the horse and rider. You must know your ‘teammate’ very well in order for them to understand exactly what you want the moment you ask for it. This is important because during competitions the ride must look effortless and if you have to repeatedly ask a horse for something then the ride will not appear as smooth. You must also know your teammate to avoid mixed signals. To avoid these riders need to practice regularly. Regular practice also means that you will be able to ‘read your horse.’ Horses are unable to communicate with you like human teammates can. This means that you have to learn to read their body language. Mary Alice Good, a horse trainer of over 30 years, says that there are many different things that can signal that your horse is not going to perform to its full extent. “A rider must know their horse. Each horse is unique in its own way, although they do behave in similar ways.” Good said. “If you go to a show and your horse is whinnying in his stall then you know that the horse in unsettled and he will most likely require more preparation than he normally would before a ride.” Knowing this is something that is learned the more you are around your horse. If you and your horse do not have a good relationship then you may not be able to work together at full potential. *
* In conclusion, equestrian sports have a major effect on the U.S. economy in addition to having extreme risks for the rider. The sport also requires much from the rider intellectually. It can be concluded that it is demanding in ways that many that are not involved in the industry would not recognize. *


----------

